# Hello all



## darkfinger (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site and have been riding seriously since around 2006. I have been cycle commuting year round since winter 2007.
I'm looking forward to helping new riders out as well as learning tons from those of you who have been riding for years.
I thought I'd add a picture from my daily commute to work:










13 kms one way. and the day this pic was taken it was -43 C with the windchill.
Cold as F. but a fun ride nonetheless.  

Cheers.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome and Hooooooly Shiiiiiiiiite! That's 77 degrees F over (or, as it is, 'under'...) my limit. 
Where do you ride?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*welcome*

the more the merrier, and hardy commuters always have good stories to tell



> it was -43 C with the windchill


But what was the temp? Windchill doesn't count (cyclists make their own wind). A guy in Whitehorse, Yukon posted pictures here a couple of weeks ago of his ride to work at -36 C. Made me feel like a wimp here in Southern New England.


----------



## darkfinger (Jan 6, 2009)

seeborough said:


> Welcome and Hooooooly Shiiiiiiiiite! That's 77 degrees F over (or, as it is, 'under'...) my limit.
> Where do you ride?


Hi and thanks! I'm in Winnipeg MB Canada



JCavilia said:


> the more the merrier, and hardy commuters always have good stories to tell
> 
> 
> 
> But what was the temp? Windchill doesn't count (cyclists make their own wind). A guy in Whitehorse, Yukon posted pictures here a couple of weeks ago of his ride to work at -36 C. Made me feel like a wimp here in Southern New England.


This is very true. It was around -32 C without the windchill. 

Coldest day this year was -39C before windchill and -53C with. _That_ was a cold ride to work. 

I'm pretty sure the guy that lives in the Yukon will have me beat before the end of the season though. It gets super cold there.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome. Post some pictures of riding in stupid cold temps!

I can't see the picture (blocked at work). You riding gears in that kind of cold, or SS/Fixed?

I wimped out today and yesterday. 33F (0.5C) and pouring rain. No thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

darkfinger said:


> Coldest day this year was -39C before windchill and -53C with. _That_ was a cold ride to work.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the guy that lives in the Yukon will have me beat before the end of the season though. It gets super cold there.


-39 C isn't "super cold"? That's 38 below zero, even in American numbers. You Canadians are somethin'.


----------



## darkfinger (Jan 6, 2009)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Welcome. Post some pictures of riding in stupid cold temps!
> 
> I can't see the picture (blocked at work). You riding gears in that kind of cold, or SS/Fixed?
> 
> I wimped out today and yesterday. 33F (0.5C) and pouring rain. No thanks.



hey dude, My winter bike is also my Mtn. Bike. Fully geared. I'm still in the middle of building up my fixed (waiting on hubs.) but the mtn bike seems to work just fine. The only time I've had trouble with the cold vs. my bike is last winter when I road my old SS to work when it was -45 C before the windchill. (coldest day of the year) and all the grease seemed to turn into molasses. 

I will definately take some more wintery pics on my way to work tomorrow though.


----------



## darkfinger (Jan 6, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> -39 C isn't "super cold"? That's 38 below zero, even in American numbers. You Canadians are somethin'.


It's cold enough, trust me.
However, I just took a look at the forecast for Dawson City Yukon today and came up with this:
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cayt0005

Now that is cold!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to RBR.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats hardcore bro....

I complain about our Southern Ontario winters. Its like living in the Tropics compared to Winterpeg. Anyone that rides in Winterpeg all year round is tough!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Who the hell lives up there?!?!?! What do you do for a living up there, milk moose?

//just messin with ya. That is STUPID cold. I like winters, a LOT, but that's nuts.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

How in the world do you keep warm in those temps? Just reading that makes me want to move south.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fixie?*



darkfinger said:


> it was -45 C before the windchill. (coldest day of the year) and all the grease seemed to turn into molasses.


... yet another way to make a fixed gear!

At least you have blue skies. When it gets that cold, will the air even hold any moisture?


----------



## darkfinger (Jan 6, 2009)

Fixed said:


> ...yet another way to make a fixed gear!
> 
> At least you have blue skies. When it gets that cold, will the air even hold any moisture?


It seems like it's hard to breath when you first step out of the house due to the temperature difference, but with the use of a scarf you're good to go.



JohnnyTooBad said:


> Who the hell lives up there?!?!?! What do you do for a living up there, milk moose?
> //just messin with ya. That is STUPID cold. I like winters, a LOT, but that's nuts.


We live up here so we can impress forum members with our tales of hardcore riding  ...hahahaha, nah I love having four distinct seasons and summers here are absolutely gorgeous. 



superjohnnhy said:


> How in the world do you keep warm in those temps?


Layering works wonders here.
I wear the same thing I would wear to go snowboarding, namely thermal long underwear over my riding shorts and under a pair of ski pants. On the top, moisture wicking base layer, an undershirt, a fleece and my jacket..
I also wear three pairs of thermal socks inside my hiking boots. (no clipless pedals on my mtn. bike).


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone cycling in Winterpeg has my respect. Cheers!


----------

